# DC Direct Drive Proposal?



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

Would it be possible/efficient/effective to have 2 DC motors linked seperately to two CVT(Comet-ATV/Snowmobile) transmissions that woud then tie into existing or modified half axles?


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't see why it wouldn't work like having two dc motors on individual wheels or axles without the trannies... you could potentially gear the rear to a higher acceleration and the front to higher top speed, and somehow disengage the rear so it wouldn't over-rev at the higher speed?


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds plausible. I have seen some pretty impressive snow-mobile-derived drive trains. Most notably was one in the back of a spec racer. The motor was the stock 3 cyl 2-stroke engine, but it had been ported, fitted with a custom exhaust/expansion chamber system and was making GOBS of horse power. Those snow mobile boxes can take some abuse.


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

Well you've got to think about what they were designed to handle! Power transfer on snow and ice is inconsistent nearly all the time, and the engine might spin up to max HP at one moment when the drive slips, and the have the drive grab immediately. Most other vehicles would snap their drive line or tranny input gears under those conditions.

Good thing they don't build those things Ford tough!


----------



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

THese cvtare not just used on snowmobiles, they are also used in ATV's. Plus, some are rated for up to 125hp, I am no expert, but that seems like a pretty tough drive.


----------



## OHM (Jun 30, 2008)

I wonder how the Tango´s dual engines get gear reduction?
I imagine some kind of planetary gearboxes for each motor but could it
be possible to use something like this little beauty from Best Motors
in Italy along with a matching controller? Im sure it works like an open diff.
Could be used with two separate short drive-shafts

Look under ¨Traction DC motors¨

http://www.bestmotor.it/frameset_ei.html

15kw or 20hp nominal


----------

